# معلومات عن الجامعات العربیه اللتی یدرس بها الهندسه الصناعیه



## المسعف (17 فبراير 2007)

السلام علیکم و رحمه الله وبرکاته
هلاتفضلتم بمعلومات عن الجامعات العربیه اللتی یدرس بها الهندسه الصناعیه : البکالریوس او الماجستیر او الدکتورا. الموضوع الثانی اللذی یشغل فکری هو : هل یوجد فرص عمل متوفره فی الدول العربیه للمهندس الصناعی (اعنی هل المصانع والشرکات فی الدول العربیه لدیهم معرفه کافیه عن امکانیات المهندس الصناعی و هل هذه المصانع بحاجه الیه ؟ ساکون شاکرا لکم ان تفضلتم بمعلومات عن مستوی راتب المهندس الصناعی )


----------



## CASPER (17 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم عزيزي المسعف 

بالنسبة للسؤال الأول عن الجامعات على حد علمي:- 

1-الأكاديمية العربية (الأسكندرية )
2- الجامعة الأمريكية (بيروت)
3- الجامعة الأمريكية (القاهرة)
4-جامعة الملك سعود (الرياض)
5-جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن (الظهران)
6- جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز (جدة)
7-الجامعة الأمريكية (دبي)
أما بالنسبة للأسئلة الأخرى فليس لدي معلومات تفيدك
وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## المسعف (17 فبراير 2007)

شکرا جزیلا لک عزیزی کاسبر علی المعلومات اللتی افدتنی بها. اتمنی من باقی الاصدقاء ان لایبخلوا علی باراء هم .و لیوفقکم الله.


----------



## م. أبو يزن (17 فبراير 2007)

8- الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة - فلسطين


----------



## المسعف (18 فبراير 2007)

شکرا جزیلا لک اخی ابو یزن . انا بانتظار مزیدا من المعلومات.


----------



## مراعي (19 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسعد الله جميع أوقاتكم بالخير والمسرات


جامعة الملك خالد (السعودية)

جامعة جازان (السعودية)

جامعة الجوف (السعودية)

جامعة الكويت (الكويت)

الجامعة الخليجية (البحرين)

جامعة السلطان قابوس (عُمان)

كلية كالدونيان الهندسية (عُمان)

جامعة عدن (اليمن)

جامعة 6 أكتوبر (مصر)

جامعة حلوان (مصر)

جامعة الفيوم (مصر)

جامعة النجاح الوطنية (فلسطين)

الجامعة الأردنية (الأردن)

جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية (الأردن)

جامعة حلب (سوريا)

جامعة قاريونس (ليبيا)

جامعة الفاتح (ليبيا)


----------



## المسعف (19 فبراير 2007)

لقد افدتنا یا اخ مراعی . شکرا جزیلا لک. ساکون اکثر امتنان لک ولبقیه الاخوه ان تفضلتوا : هل یوجد جامعه فی الدول العربیه یدرس بها دکتوراه الهندسه الصناعیه؟


----------



## مراعي (19 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن (السعودية)

جامعة عين شمس (مصر)

جامعة قناة السويس (مصر)

جامعة الزقازيق (مصر)


----------



## eng_eslam (19 فبراير 2007)

اشكر اخوتى فى الله المهندسين الكرام ولكن ارجو بالتوجة الى اخى المسعف بان يقبل منى النصيحة ان تحب ماتعمل حتى تعمل ماتحب ولازم انك تحب المجال الى انت فية علشان تقدر تعمل فية واتمنى من الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (19 فبراير 2007)

مراعي قال:


> جامعة النجاح الوطنية (فلسطين)



:14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: 

و الحمد لله مجال الشغل مفتوح... بس كون قد حالك و توكل على الله


----------



## صناعي1 (20 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

بالنسبة للأردن، يتوفر التخصص في الجامعات التالية:
الجامعة الاردنية و موقعها:
www.ju.edu.jo​الجامعة الهاشمية و موقعها:
www.hu.edu.jo​جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا و موقعها:
www.just.edu.jo​ 
و بالنسبة للوظائف فهي متوفرة بشكل متوسط (أقل من المدني و الميكانيك)
و الرواتب للمهندس الجديد تترواح بين (300-350) دينار. و قد تكون أعلى قليلا في بعض الشركات.


----------



## البنادر (25 مايو 2007)

هل جميع هذة الجامعات فيها اكمال الماجستير وما افظلها


----------



## صناعي1 (25 مايو 2007)

البنادر قال:


> هل جميع هذة الجامعات فيها اكمال الماجستير وما افظلها



يمكنك اخي البحث في الانترنت عن مواقع هذه الجامعات و التعرف اليها و المفاضلة بينها. 


:33:​


----------



## eng_suliman (1 يونيو 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
لا تنسوا جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز - السعودية - جدة .. 

طبعا الهندسة في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز معترف فيها دوليا من منظمة الأبت (abet) 

تحياتي


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (2 يونيو 2007)

يوجد أيضا جامعة العلوم التطبيقية (الأردن)
وبالنسبة لدراسة الماجستير يوجد في الجامعة الهاشمية والجامعة الأردنية في الأردن ماجستير لكن في مجالات محددة من الهندسة الصناعية (أتوقع فقط مجالين أو ثلاث)


----------



## عرااااقية (6 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين

انا بصراحة لم اعلم ماهي الهندسة الصناعية 
هل هي نفسها هندسة المواد ام لا وشكرااااا


----------



## صناعي1 (7 يونيو 2007)

عرااااقية قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين
> 
> انا بصراحة لم اعلم ماهي الهندسة الصناعية
> هل هي نفسها هندسة المواد ام لا وشكرااااا


 
في الحقيقة الهندسة الصناعية مختلفة عن هندسة المواد و للتعرف اكثر على الهندسة الصناعية يمكنك الدخول على المواضيع التالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=53070
او
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=302
و ستجدين غيرها ان بحثتي في المنتدى.

و للتعرف على هندسة المواد، يوجد بالموقع منتدى متخصص بهندسة المعادن و البترول و الفلزات.


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (14 يونيو 2007)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ المهندس - الفاضل 
السلام عليكم
فى العراق وخاصة فى الجامعة التكنولوجية هناك قسم هندسة الانتاج والمعادن - فية فرع الهندسة الصناعية مفتوح منذو عام 1982وخرج اعداع جيدة فى اختصاص الهعندسة الصناعية ولى الشرف ان اكون احد طلبة هذا الفرع وتخرجت عام 1987-1988 وكان البحث الذى عملت علية هو نظام الجودة الشامل للشركة والذى يسمى فى العراق باسم ( السيطرة النوعية الشاملة للشركة ) من خلال تطبيق مفاهيم السيطرة النوعية الشاملة للشركة وادوات السيطرة ( الادوات اليانية السيبعة فى السيطرة)فى الخط الانتاجي وتقليل العاملين فى السيطرة وتفتيش.


----------



## عرااااقية (15 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

بارك الله بيك اخي صناعي ومشكور على الشرح الكافي والوافي 

سبب سؤالي عن هندسة المواد هو انني حصلت العمل في غير اختصاصي واحتاج على بعض المعلومات من المهندسين المواد

اختكم عرااااقية


----------



## citybird (15 يونيو 2007)

وانا في جامعة حلوان...القاهره....مصر وتوجد بالجامعة التكمله الي الماجستير والدكتوراة


----------

